# Should I buy these tubs?



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Feb 2015)

Planet X are selling Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tubs for £24.99.

Are these any good? Would be mainly for 10 mile TT's.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2015)

Have you got the wheels to fit them on? Also have you looked at the time trailing forum, there are many top guys on there.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Feb 2015)

If you have tub rims you wouldn't regret it.


----------



## Citius (10 Feb 2015)

Assuming you have the wheels to fit them on to, then £25 for a CX is a no brainer.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Feb 2015)

Got some Planet X 82/101's Pro Carbon, but I've recently purchases some Fast Forward F9R's I'm hoping they might compliment rather nicely.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Feb 2015)

We have one on dr_pink's climbing wheels, Fast Forward F2R by coincidence, widely used by plenty of others we know. Go for it.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Feb 2015)

Planet X is tops for tyres - buy 4.
and don't forget the rim cement and pit stop/


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Feb 2015)

Bought some.  Only had them in black/yellow or black/blue, so went for the yellow option. 

Should look rather striking when combined with the red decals on the Fast Forward wheel set! 

Thanks for the advice fellas!


----------



## gds58 (11 Feb 2015)

Brilliant choice, superb Tub's, buy more if you can and store them in a cool dark place for when you need replacements.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Feb 2015)

Tubs should be stored in the cool and dark for about a year before use, this helps the rubber to "cure" and makes the tread more resistant to flints and the like.
Always use proper rim cement, I have seen disasters with people just using tub tape, it simply does not work well enough. Remember always to score/roughen the rim bed, paint on a layer of adhesive, leave to dry for a day, paint on a thin layer, fit tubs. If you have not done this before, have hand cleaner and a bit of solvent to clean the rims up when the inevitable happens and some adhesive ends up n the outside! The tubs mentioned, at that price, I'd get as many as you can afford! Planet X does seem to get some good deals. You won't go far wrong with CX's.


----------



## I am Spartacus (22 Feb 2015)

Just seen this.... I'm stuck with tubs on my race day wheels I dont much like, due to being seduced by Planetx pricing wars for old fashioned, old stock, no one else really wants stuff...
I'm now waiting for some FMB Competitions to come back into stock in this country


----------



## gds58 (6 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> I have seen disasters with people just using tub tape, it simply does not work well enough



With the greatest of respect this is complete nonsense. If *DONE PROPERLY* tub tape is absolutely safe and works perfectly without any mess and takes a fraction of the time to do compared to gluing. I have used tape without any drama in some very high level races all over Europe in very mountainous terrain, in town centre crit races and many other types of race including time trials and it has never let me down or my team-mates. I would suggest that the 'disasters you have witnessed have been due to poor application. I personally haven't witnessed any in over 800 races. The best stuff is probably the TUFO brand tub tape which is the easiest to apply and is ridiculously sticky!
Hope this helps.
G


----------



## oldroadman (6 Apr 2015)

gds58 said:


> With the greatest of respect this is complete nonsense. If *DONE PROPERLY* tub tape is absolutely safe and works perfectly without any mess and takes a fraction of the time to do compared to gluing. I have used tape without any drama in some very high level races all over Europe in very mountainous terrain, in town centre crit races and many other types of race including time trials and it has never let me down or my team-mates. I would suggest that the 'disasters you have witnessed have been due to poor application. I personally haven't witnessed any in over 800 races. The best stuff is probably the TUFO brand tub tape which is the easiest to apply and is ridiculously sticky!
> Hope this helps.
> G


Your choice, if that's what you are happy with. The problems may well be poor use of the product, as when people use it to "avoid the mess". Personally I can accept a bit of mess for the security of knowing that tubs are stuck properly. Especially if someone else is doing the sticking on, and being paid to do it right.


----------



## gds58 (6 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Your choice, if that's what you are happy with. The problems may well be poor use of the product, as when people use it to "avoid the mess". Personally I can accept a bit of mess for the security of knowing that tubs are stuck properly. Especially if someone else is doing the sticking on, and being paid to do it right.


I forgot to mention that I HAVE seen a tub roll off which was 'glued' on. Most likely it wasn't done properly. I think that the point I'm making is that it is much easier to get it right with tape than it is with glue, and that your statement that 'it simply does not work' was far too sweeping and generalised. Tape does work, no question. Also it doesn't matter how much you pay somebody else to do the gluing for you, once they are on you have no way of knowing how good a job they've done. The simple answer is learn to do it yourself whether it's glue or tape. Then you will know just how good a job has been done.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Apr 2015)

I'm with the old geezer, I think we went to the same school. I tried the tape and didn't get on with it.
As for the rest I think we are in 'teaching your grandmother to suck eggs' territory.


----------



## Citius (6 Apr 2015)

Tub tape works fine.


----------

